# Nikon D90 Video Mode?



## BOOSTED (Nov 29, 2009)

Is this true found it on a review 5 minutes of hd wow that sucks:

In HD mode (720p/24fps in an .avi file) the *D90 can only record a maximum of 5 minutes*, otherwise the CMOS sensor will overheat. Standard definition will let you roll for 20 minutes. Right off the bat, its no replacement for a regular HD camcorder for most uses.


----------



## Provo (Nov 29, 2009)

I don't know about over heat but yup 720p 5 min intervals


----------



## Goontz (Nov 29, 2009)

It's a DSLR, not a video camera. It's not meant to be a replacement for a regular HD video camera. If you want to shoot lots of video, get a regular video camera.

To answer the question, yes, the 5 minute limit is true.


----------



## TJ K (Nov 29, 2009)

go buy yourself an RED camera if you want more than 5 minutes. It's a dslr not a video camera before the d90 would you have been saying wow it's lame this thing doesn't even video no you wouldn't.
tj


----------



## EhJsNe (Nov 29, 2009)

TJ K said:


> go buy yourself an RED camera if you want more than 5 minutes. It's a dslr not a video camera before the d90 would you have been saying wow it's lame this thing doesn't even video no you wouldn't.
> tj


 
Good luck finding enough memory to shoot longer than 5 mionutes on a RED camera!


----------



## PatrickHMS (Nov 29, 2009)

From reading your threads, you don't like this about Nikon D90, along with their warranty service mentioned in another thread.

If you don't like your Nikon, SELL IT!

There are other cameras brands out there, no need to hunt for reason not to like Nikon D90.

The video issue is well known, and was well publicized before you ever bought your D90.

I don't take video movies with my DSLR, nor do I use my cellphone to take still photographs, and I sure won't make a phone call on my camera...lol


----------



## IgsEMT (Nov 29, 2009)

It is a *PHOTO* camera, _*NOT*_ *VIDEO* camera


----------



## PatrickHMS (Nov 29, 2009)

IgsEMT said:


> It is a *PHOTO* camera, _*NOT*_ *VIDEO* camera


 
Yeah, and 5 minutes worth of multiple frames ain't bad for a DSLR...


----------



## KmH (Nov 29, 2009)

BOOSTED said:


> Is this true found it on a review 5 minutes of hd wow that sucks:
> 
> In HD mode (720p/24fps in an .avi file) the *D90 can only record a maximum of 5 minutes*, otherwise the CMOS sensor will overheat. Standard definition will let you roll for 20 minutes. Right off the bat, its no replacement for a regular HD camcorder for most uses.


It's listed in the cameras specifications. 

Why complain, if you failed to do due diligence *before* making your purchase?


----------



## AlexColeman (Nov 29, 2009)

I don't see the problem, I have never shot a clip over 5 min., whether it be for professional or amateur use.


----------



## Wolverinepwnes (Nov 29, 2009)

Its just as easy as pressing the OK button and you can record again at most it takes like a second to restart taping!


----------



## djacobox372 (Nov 29, 2009)

AlexColeman said:


> I don't see the problem, I have never shot a clip over 5 min., whether it be for professional or amateur use.



Exactly, the only reason to shoot more then 5 minute long shots is if your recording an event.


----------



## Dominantly (Nov 29, 2009)

:waiting:
The video recording had nothing to do with why I purchased my D90 as I have a dedicated video camera for that purpose.
I have never used my video mode other then to test it out at first (I forgot all about it until this thread in fact)....
IF you don't like the D90, you might be better off with a D40.


----------



## Goontz (Nov 29, 2009)

Dominantly said:


> IF you don't like the D90, you might be better off with a D40.



I have to +1 this. If you don't like or appreciate the additional buttons and features of the D90, save a few hundred bucks and stick with a D40, which is still an awesome body.


----------



## Wolverinepwnes (Nov 29, 2009)

the buttons are there to make things easier! so go with D40 if you don't want them!


----------

